
6 Quick Life Hacks to Improve Your Day - stasmatv
http://www.inc.com/john-rampton/6-quick-life-hacks-to-improve-your-day.html
======
jakeva
Life hacks? This is just a list of apps, just about all of which are available
by default on the iPhone.

~~~
a3n
I suppose actually using them would be the hack.

